# Grizzly G0771Z?



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

As some of you know, I've been searching and reading a lot about buying a table saw. I was finally set to buying the Grizzly G0771, but today I noticed the new Grizzly G0771Z, which has a T-style fence system.

I've call Grizzly tech support, and they told me this is a new unit, and it will be available on December 24th. After talking to the tech for a little while, he recommended the G1023RL table saw instead, but that one is over my budget. The Grizzly tech told me that if I wanted more precise cuts, I would need the G1023RL. So, I went ahead and asked him if the G0771 can't make a straight cut? He went on to say that it can make a straight cut, but not as accurate.

So, now I am confused. All I need is for the table saw to make a straight cut. The G0771 can do upto 30" to the right, which is more than enough. The G1023RL can only do 26", which is 2" less than what I need it for.

So, now I am really pondering if I should re-consider buying the G0771? Why does have to be so difficult?


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

I have the 1023 and love it. But considering its twice the price I think the 771 is a good looking saw. I don't think you would be disappointed with it.


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

michaelpugh said:


> I have the 1023 and love it. But considering its twice the price I think the 771 is a good looking saw. I don't think you would be disappointed with it.


I could go for the 1023, but if I don't really need it why spend the money on that. I'm just starting to get into furniture stuff like making tables, desks and shelves. I'm not into the intricate stuff yet. As long as it can do straight 90 / 45 degrees cut I would be fine with it.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

I went from a small ryobi portable table saw to the 1023 beast. But I knew I wanted a saw that I would have for a long time. I didn't want to get a contractor or hybrid and then want to upgrade in a few years. I have dedicated shop space and build in it everyday. Everyone's situation is different...


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

michaelpugh said:


> I went from a small ryobi portable table saw to the 1023 beast. But I knew I wanted a saw that I would have for a long time. I didn't want to get a contractor or hybrid and then want to upgrade in a few years. I have dedicated shop space and build in it everyday. Everyone's situation is different...


I agree with you. Better to buy something that will last you for a lifetime. 
I agree


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Id say that grizzly rep was full of sh--- err, crap. If the blade spins without a lot of runout, as it should on any saw regardless of price, you can get the same accuracy from any saw. As far as saws in that price range, the 771 looks pretty solid to my eye. Decent sized table, cast iron extension wings, decent amount of power. The only thing i saw in the description that made me slightly wary is that it looks like the fence locks on both the front and rear rail, which im not a fan of. I will say ive never used this particular system, but the fences that ive used that lock on both rails never seem lock down quite as accurately as the bisemeyer style. If the 771z has a more standard t-square fence id say its a good buy, and you can probably ignore the reps claims that for "accurate" cuts you need a pricier saw


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

Sounds like the rep is on commission..... Buy the saw you want ....
Don't have a Grizzly, but understand their service is very good
if you have an issue with the saws accuracy....


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks for all the comments / suggestions.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The description reads the same*

The description of the "new" G0771Z and the GO771 read the same as far as the fence...? The older GO715 has a better fence in my opinion. I haven't seen or used either one, but it looks more like a Biesmeyer than the others and I think the rails are made out of steel. It is slightly more expensive than the other 2, but IF you get a better, more durable fence then that's a big plus. The fence is the "heart" of the table saw, and it gets used for most operations except crosscuts with a miter gauge. You are always adjusting the fence and moving it even slightly requires accuracy and a lockdown that squares the fence to the rail each time.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Hybrid-Table-Saw-with-Riving-Knife-Polar-Bear-Series/G0715P

I would call Grizzly again and have the rep explain the differences in the 3 saws. BTW the "new" saw is out of stock, so it's not available until ....?
http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Hybrid-Table-Saw-with-T-Shaped-Fence/G0771Z


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Woodnthings makes a great point. That looks very similar and may be the same fence that is on my saw. That alone would be worth the $130 difference....


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

I called Grizzly again, and I was lucky to get a very knowledgeable tech person. He explained to me that the G0771 and G0771Z are the same saw, but the Z has the new and improved fence with rails system. He stated that G0771Z will be the replacement of the G0771. It appears they received a lot of customers complaining about the fence and rail system so Grizzly went with the new style.

So, I've made up my mind on, which table saw to buy, and I am going with the G0771Z.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

It ought to be a good one. We live about 200 miles from their PA store, so when I bought my band saw from them, we drove up and saved the shipping cost and had a little day trip added in. Do you live close enough to pick it up?


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

ducbsa said:


> It ought to be a good one. We live about 200 miles from their PA store, so when I bought my band saw from them, we drove up and saved the shipping cost and had a little day trip added in. Do you live close enough to pick it up?


The PA store has closed ....


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

FWIW, it's really easy to slide the front rail of the G1023 to the right to gain another 10" rip capacity. The G1023RL is also an industrial cabinet saw and is a whole lot more robust than any of the hybrid saws. The G0771Z seems like a good deal on a decent homeowner hybrid saw that is capable of good service, but is clearly a lighter duty saw. Setup and blade selection are always critical, but even more so with the hybrid due to the smaller motor than the G1023.


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

Update:

I'm no longer buying the Grizzly. I found a Delta 10" table saw, with cast iron extension, router extension, and Beysmester fence locally. The guy wanted $500 for it, but I got him down to $400. 

The only issue with it besides a little rust is that it doesn't have dust collection. I can live with that though. 

Now, I will be able to buy a jointer!


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Oakwerks said:


> The PA store has closed ....


That's too bad.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If a tech came at me with a line like that I would be gone. There is no reason you couldn't cut a part just as accurate with either saw. Buy which ever saw which fits your needs. Also keep in mind they are discontinuing the fence system for the G0771 so if you get that one someday you might need parts for it and find they discontinued the parts too.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

GFOviedo said:


> Update:
> 
> I'm no longer buying the Grizzly. I found a Delta 10" table saw, with cast iron extension, router extension, and Beysmester fence locally. The guy wanted $500 for it, but I got him down to $400.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you found a good deal. is it a Unisaw? If so they are what everybody lese tried to duplicate, I have one and it a damn good saw, 

If you have an angle grinder, a wire cup brush will polish the table like it never had any rust on it


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

Catpower said:


> Sounds like you found a good deal. is it a Unisaw? If so they are what everybody lese tried to duplicate, I have one and it a damn good saw,
> 
> If you have an angle grinder, a wire cup brush will polish the table like it never had any rust on it


Is not a unisaw. I haven't been able to pick it up since my so called friend wasn't able to help me move it. However, while I've been trying to find someone to help me move the saw, I found a different saw that I will be looking at as well.

It's a Craftsman Model # 152.221240 that comes with many extras, which includes a Biesemeyer fence as well.

When I searched Google for that model, it shows that it has a "granite" table top? But looking at the pictures of the saw it appears to be of cast iron.


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

That'd be the original 22124. Cast iron top, not granite. The current 22116 has the granite top. The Biese fence was stock on the 22124. It was pre-riving knife, but the BORK will fit on this saw. Cab mounted trunnions, 425#, nice saw....worth around $600 used in good shape.


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

From what I can see in the pictures, it's in excellent condition. The guy wanted $600, but talked him down to $525 plus comes with extra blades, feather boards, and some other accessories. 

The only issue would be loading it on to the truck. I might just have to remove the rails, fence and the extension tables.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Might be easier to rent a trailer than dismantle the saw.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have that very saw!*



GFOviedo said:


> From what I can see in the pictures, it's in excellent condition. The guy wanted $600, but talked him down to $525 plus comes with extra blades, feather boards, and some other accessories.
> 
> The only issue would be loading it on to the truck. I might just have to remove the rails, fence and the extension tables.


I bought it off the Sears floor as a discount model, fully assembled. All I had was a short box pickup with a cap or topper. I thought to turn the saw upside down on it's table with the help of 3 Sears employees. I put a piece of cardboard in the truck bed and we rested one edge against the tail gate at lifted and pushed the entire saw right into the truck. SLICK.

I highly recommend the saw. Great table and extensions, great Beisemeyer fence, good miter gauge, super easy tilt and height controls and enough HP to get through most hardwoods with a thin kerf blade. I haven't stalled my out yet.

For $525, and blades it's not a bad deal. I'd get it.


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

woodnthings said:


> GFOviedo said:
> 
> 
> > From what I can see in the pictures, it's in excellent condition. The guy wanted $600, but talked him down to $525 plus comes with extra blades, feather boards, and some other accessories.
> ...


Thanks. I've got a 2000 Chevy Silverado with bed liner. I will get a piece of plywood and load it upside down. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

Got the saw home several hours ago, with some extra blades and feather board. I transported it upside down, and flipped it once we got home. It is one heavy saw. I just need to re-arrange my garage now. The rails for the fence are pretty long.


----------

